# QH Cross Conformation Critque?



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Personally, I like him. His neck is a bit thick and very cresty (though I think that his high withers and how his neck ties into them high has a lot to do with that image) and I'd like to see more muscle on his back half but over all he seems fairly balanced. He isn't extremely down hill as some QH crosses are, and his shoulder and hip are fairly good. There is something funny going on with his front legs but without more pictures its hard to tell...perhaps he's a bit tied in at the knee?


----------



## AgilityGal1995 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for giving me your opinion  I have shown Saddlebreds so I am not really sure how QH types are supposed to look. I will try to get more pictures up but this was the best one I could find  Thanks again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

I think his neck is what really throws me off... Very very thick, low tying to his chest, not very attractive on the halter perspective (knowledge gained from a friend on the horse judging team... One of the few things I remember). His withers look a bit high as well, and I don't think his head is "halter pretty". However, as a non-halter person, I love his coloring and I think he is pretty cute! What classes would you be showing him in other than halter?


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

Personally, I find his shoulder to be upright, his back long and his hind legs a bit posty. He looks like a powerful guy nonetheless  I like his big front end.


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh, and his butt looks decent to me... i like his colour too, and how relaxed he looks. I can't say how he would do in halter classes as i have zero experience with that.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Not really a halter horse at all, but you can learn HOW to show from him. 

Agree with what Falicity said about his build.. but I like him. The pieces fit together into a whole horse that is quite pleasing. I think he is, or will be, a real nice riding horse.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

is he morgan cross? or arab?

He is a bit chubby but is a very nice looking horse and probably nice to ride, right?


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

One of the things throwing me off is the angle the picture is taken. Since it's not perfectly from the side and instead from a diagonal, it creates faults that may not be there or as severe as they look. This is particularly true of his shoulders, which are probably not quite as straight as they appear here this is also probably true of his back legs, which look upright. He does seem to have nice straight front lets and his pasterns are at a nice angle. His neck is cresty and his throatlatch is very thick. In the picture his neck also looks a tad short, but that could be partially due to the angle.

A picture from a more flattering angle would be easier to critique


----------



## AgilityGal1995 (Aug 12, 2012)

@justjump Thanks Currently he is a western pleasure horse but we are going to convert him over to english because he is just to fast to compare to all the WP horses. He is also extremely fast and turns on a dime so I may try my hand at barrel racing 

@Falicity Thanks

@Elana Thanks!

@tinyliny Thanks We think he has Arabian in him because he moves like an Arabian and carries his head like one. Yeah he is a chubby horse but he gets fat on seriously nothing. He gets a handful of grain and 1 flake of hay. He is a very nice horse to ride and he is SO smooth.

@Supermane Yeah, I know its not the best picture to critique off of  Thanks!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

His back looks long to me too....Could just be the angle.


----------



## AgilityGal1995 (Aug 12, 2012)

*Being Ridden*

Here is a picture of him being ridden  He is being ridden by my 8 year old brother btw I know he doesnt have the best posture


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Are you sure you didn't come steal Nester out of my pasture? He looks just almost exactly like my old kid/beginner horse.

I really like him, he's stout and pretty well balanced. His legs are nice and straight and his hocks and pasterns have good angle. His back may be a bit long and he may be a bit front heavy, but that doesn't detract from his overally attractive appearance. He looks like the type of horse that could go on day and night and still be begging for more. If I were a judge, he would likely be among my top picks (I would certainly pick him over pretty much any typical AQHA halter horse).

He could bear to lose some weight and be more fit, but I still really like him.


----------



## AgilityGal1995 (Aug 12, 2012)

*Thanks*

@smrobs Thanks  He does have amazing endurance and yeah we are working on trimming him down  He is a generally chubby horses lol  We have been in a few halter classes and we have never placed but we are always up against AQHA halter horses that drag their heads almost in the dirt and Scout doesnt do near that lol. I know he has some flaws in his conformation but I love him <3


----------

